# why is this forum so dead



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

does no-one love the C3?


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

Because it is not a "push" type comunications vehicle. It requires me to look up the link to reply to, persons email and other "research". Too much effort to respond.
Forum like http://www.audifans.com mail lists, gives you something to reply to - at least you know what the persons email address is if you want to send a reply.


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (GTQ)*

I dont understand your point but ok


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (JettaSTR4)*

I love my T 44 but this forum is dead check http://www.motorgeek.com/ and http://www.justfourrings.com/


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: why is this forum so dead (JettaSTR4)*

I love my C3. my best friend sold it to me. it was his dads, before he died...in fact his dad died in the back of it on the way to daytona 500. he must have had car problems and truned around in south atlanta. the police found him dead in the back seat like he was sleeping. they think heat exaustion. 
anyways, its pretty nice. i need some parts for it though. a sunroof motor and a right rear window motor.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: why is this forum so dead (kuma85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuma85* »_I love my C3. my best friend sold it to me. it was his dads, before he died...in fact his dad died in the back of it on the way to daytona 500. he must have had car problems and truned around in south atlanta. the police found him dead in the back seat like he was sleeping. they think heat exaustion. 
anyways, its pretty nice. i need some parts for it though. a sunroof motor and a right rear window motor.


----------



## lordfester (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: why is this forum so dead (JettaSTR4)*

Mine's been good to me so far. Hideous color purple though...
Gonna get out the Satin Black rattle cans as soon as the weather warms a bit.


----------

